# How much of CT is derived from...



## blhowes (Jun 24, 2005)

As I continue reading through Witsius' Economy of the Covenants, I'm finding it interesting, and maybe even refreshing, to think about the scriptures from his perspective. It hit me recently what it was that seemed different about how he seems to come to conclusions vs the way I do (and perhaps other baptists). I just wanted to get a feel for how accurate my observation is and how much of CT hinges on it.

Generally, for me its always been important to allow the Bible to speak for itself. If the scripture was silent about an issue, I proceeded very cautiously. The written words that God inspired in the Bible tell me what I should and shouldn't believe about any given topic.

Witsius I'm sure would agree with that, but his focus on the words of scripture seems a little different. Many of the ideas I've read so far seem to be connected to what the Bible says about God's character or one of his attributes, which then seems to drive the doctrine. Its like, "The Bible says this about this attribute of God, therefore...". 

How much of CT is derived by looking at God's character/attributes, as opposed to focusing on verses that specifically state a doctrine?


----------



## kceaster (Jun 24, 2005)

*Bob...*

I would say that the way it normally falls out is that we look to the doctrine of Scripture as our first priority. The second is that we look to the doctrine of God. Thirdly, we look to the doctrine of salvation.

So as it goes, the attributes and character of God are a qualifier for every doctrine that would logically come after that. If we talk about eschatology, we start with the doctrine of Scripture followed closely with the doctrine of God, and then any other doctrine that would be logically prior to eschatology.

I have to admit that those get muddy for me and it can get confusing as to what would be appropriate to discover first.

But as far as I believe, you can't go wrong starting with Scripture first and then contemplating the character of God before you launch into a systematic approach to theology.

For CT, I think that the character of God and His attributes are very key to understanding the covenants. If we displace God's covenantal nature, then our doctrines of covenant will be skewed.

Good question. Thanks for bringing it up.

In Christ,

KC


----------

